# Betta Fish Tank Cover for Nighttime?



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I want to know if there's a product similar to cage covers for birds to sleep but instead, tank cover to block light for betta to sleep. I was looking up fish tank covers but all I found was how to make a lid. Anyone ever heard of such a product?

We have our fish tank in the kitchen. We can't have it any other room because we are clumsy at water changes and can't risk ruining carpet in other rooms. I go to the bedroom at 10pm but girlfriend works late and usually stays in the living room and falls asleep without turning off lights or TV. I want the fish to be able to have really dark area to sleep in. When the kitchen lights are off, there's still some light reaching the tank and I'm not sure if that will keep fishies awake.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

I use blankets over my tanks to help make it dark for at night


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You don't need to cover a fish tank unless it is part of disease treatment. My husband gets up at six and turns on the lights. I go to bed about 2:00 am. No issues; I have a timer that is set for eight hours on from 4:00 to midnight. Few freshwater fish have absolute darkness at any point of the day.

Betta, like any fish, only needs clean, warm water, normal habitat and a nutritious food.

Most of the extra stuff we do and have is for us or because we _think_ a Betta needs it.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks that's comforting. I thought not having darkness would make a betta stressed


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Does your betta have a cave/hide? A simple terra cotta flower pot or short piece of black PVC pipe will do the job.. If he is bothered, he can hide from direct light.


----------



## Melogrunty (Sep 15, 2020)

I don't have betta again yet but just trying to prepare to be a better parent than my first attempt. Got two betta hiding rock cave things today. I plan on adding at least one more and some more java fern because they seem to grow without effort


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Given the great advice above, but for my boys I still went through some effort to darken the area especially the led lights from the computer and coffee pot


----------

